# Swift Bolero ....dumped ??? Update !!!!!



## peaky

hi all
just an update on the swift bolero on fuerteventura, because of my original post on our local forum the insurance company of the bolero has managed "to track it down " (well done me ). I have had a visit from the recovery agent (its a small town )who has informed me that the bolero was bought by a man who made 3 payments on hp and then disappeared, the van has been missing for 18 months, according to the owner its last location was somewhere on mainland spain with a blown up engine, !! hence why it was hiding here, he had returned to the van in june to strip some parts from the inside but mainly it has remained in tact, i did try to enquire to a reward for "finding it " but alas drew a blank, they tell me it will be returned to uk and probably auctioned off, it is now on its way to blighty where a bargain awaits some one !!!! hope this wraps up this saga for all those that took an interest !!!!


----------



## Briarose

Can't you email Brownhills with the reg..............just wondering if it has been stolen and then dumped. Not far away from us someone used to have a Bolero it was always parked outside their house, I haven't seen it there in Months I think the reg was GUF.

*Edit and I think the one I am referring to was a 07.


----------



## cabby

silly question, has it still got the registration numbers on.is it on the old Fiat/Pug chassis or on the new one.I would knock on the door of the house it is parked outside to see if anyone knows about it.
If it is stolen then rather than bring it back the insurance company might sell it to you cheap, as finder.yes it is not unknown. what is there to loose,

cabby


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have PM Swift with a link to this topic, maybe they can help as they must have info on the owner etc.


----------



## peaky

hi briarose ,
its an 08 bolero, i will "walk" the dog this am and take some pics of it i have also enquired through the local english internet sight here see if anyone knows anything, could brownhills divulge the owners id thru the reg then ???


----------



## Briarose

peaky said:


> hi briarose ,
> its an 08 bolero, i will "walk" the dog this am and take some pics of it i have also enquired through the local english internet sight here see if anyone knows anything, could brownhills divulge the owners id thru the reg then ???


 I would have thought that they would easily be able to do that (or Swift) not sure if they would discuss with anyone etc but they may be able to get in touch with the owner, or the police if something is suspect.


----------



## Rapide561

*Motorhomes*

Hi

I do not think that data protection rules would allow Swift or Brownhills to discuss this with a third party. It is possible though that one of the two maybe able to make a call to the person they have as the registered keeper. Of course, the vehicle could have changed hands etc. The other option would be to ask the local (UK) constabulary if the vehicle with registration etc etc is report stolen.

Ages ago, was there not a website about stolen motorhomes/database?

Maybe the owners took the motorhome their and given the price of the ferry back, decided to leave it!

Such a shame though if a modern van is not being used.

Russell


----------



## spykal

*Re: Motorhomes*



Rapide561 said:


> Snipped : Ages ago, was there not a website about stolen motorhomes/database?


 :lol: Russell take a look >> Here <<

MotorhomeFacts is one of the websites that has a database of stolen vans :roll: . I Cannot see the Bolero listed though.

Mike


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Motorhomes*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not think that data protection rules would allow Swift or Brownhills to discuss this with a third party. It is possible though that one of the two maybe able to make a call to the person they have as the registered keeper. Of course, the vehicle could have changed hands etc. The other option would be to ask the local (UK) constabulary if the vehicle with registration etc etc is report stolen.
> 
> Ages ago, was there not a website about stolen motorhomes/database?
> 
> Maybe the owners took the motorhome their and given the price of the ferry back, decided to leave it!
> 
> Such a shame though if a modern van is not being used.
> 
> Russell


From my experience Brownhill's won't tell you anything - PERIOD.

I had a van originally supplied by Brownhills that was fitted (by them) with a Sigma immobiliser/alarm. I made the mistake of asking them if they could supply any instructions for it or even just advise me what the second button was for and all I got was a tirade of abuse (copy of e-mail exchange available on request) from their so-called "customer relations". I didn't buy it from them so I could F*** o** just about sums up their response.

I think the answer - if it still has UK reg - is to use the DVLA site

http://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/

to see what that says about it.
Depending on what shows there it may be worth contacting DVLA by email and tell them what you know about it in case it has been stolen and "written off" by the insurer. 
Or use the ASKMID site http://www.askmid.com/ownvehicle/ to see if it's still insured - you may have to stretch the truth a bit when it asks you to confirm you are the owner.


----------



## Zuma

Do you know if anybody has checked it? The owner might still be in it


----------



## Stanner

Zuma said:


> Do you know if anybody has checked it? The owner might still be in it


Stranger things have happened......... :?

Cue strident strings.........................


----------



## peaky

hope this works here are some pics, i did knock on the door a couple of months ago !!!! no one at home, shame i hate to see a lovely motorhome go to rack and ruin.


----------



## Briarose

All very strange isn't it ? what a shame too esp if the vandals get at it.

I didn't think Brownhills or Swift would give any info out, more like they might be able to trace the owner etc esp if it has been stolen and left over there.

I am sure Swift will help if they can.


----------



## Stanner

Here is what DVLA say


> VEHICLE ENQUIRY Services Provided By DVLA: DVLA
> 
> The enquiry is complete
> The vehicle details for NK08 GUW are:
> 
> Date of Liability 01 06 2010
> Date of First Registration 21 05 2008
> Year of Manufacture 2008
> Cylinder Capacity (cc) 2287CC
> CO2 Emissions 0g/Km
> Fuel Type Heavy Oil
> Export Marker Not Applicable
> Vehicle Status SORN Not Due
> Vehicle Colour WHITE
> Vehicle Type Approval
> Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle
> 6 Months Rate £112.75
> 12 Months Rate £205.00


The interesting bit is 


> Vehicle Status SORN Not Due


So it looks like it has been SORN'd and a vehicle cannot (apparently) be SORN'd if it is not in the UK.

So DVLA might be interested to know about it.


----------



## Briarose

Stanner said:


> Here is what DVLA say
> 
> 
> 
> VEHICLE ENQUIRY Services Provided By DVLA: DVLA
> 
> The enquiry is complete
> The vehicle details for NK08 GUW are:
> 
> Date of Liability 01 06 2010
> Date of First Registration 21 05 2008
> Year of Manufacture 2008
> Cylinder Capacity (cc) 2287CC
> CO2 Emissions 0g/Km
> Fuel Type Heavy Oil
> Export Marker Not Applicable
> Vehicle Status SORN Not Due
> Vehicle Colour WHITE
> Vehicle Type Approval
> Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle
> 6 Months Rate £112.75
> 12 Months Rate £205.00
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting bit is
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicle Status SORN Not Due
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it looks like it has been SORN'd and a vehicle cannot (apparently) be SORN'd if it is not in the UK.
> 
> So DVLA might be interested to know about it.
Click to expand...

Hubby has just phoned Brownhills and they have traced the reg etc we have asked them to contact the owner, the mobile is apparently switched off.


----------



## peaky

i first sotted this van at christmas time, so yes its been there 4 months now, te tax disc is a year out of date, so it arrived with invalid tax, would love to know its story, more pics... is it a rear lounge model ???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Far too nice to dump


Dave p


----------



## neilbes

peaky said:


> i first sotted this van at christmas time, so yes its been there 4 months now, te tax disc is a year out of date, so it arrived with invalid tax, would love to know its story, more pics... is it a rear lounge model ???


E.W means end washroom I think and thats what it looks like withe the Thetford door at the rear


----------



## neilbes

Just checked it on this site checkitfree.com

it came back with not stolen


----------



## Rapide561

*Websites*

Hi

Some very useful links/websites coming out of all this.

What next then?

Russell


----------



## locovan

What if someone has had a heart attack--well you never know report it and get it opened. 8O


----------



## locovan

When I look back on the photos its very clean isnt it???


----------



## twinky

Would the local police be interested? Especially if you mentioned the possibility that someone could be inside?


----------



## Rapide561

*Body*

I do not think there is a body in there - there would be clear evidence - flies for a start!

Sorry, but true.

Russell


----------



## 96706

Presumably you have to have a tax disc or similar on the island?

Perhaps it's full of drugs but the dealer/buyer was arrested before he could pick the van up  

Perhaps the owner went for a stroll and fell off a cliff  

Perhaps someone bought it, it was shipped across but the seller didn't tell him and the buyer is still waiting at the docks :lol: 

Perhaps the owner has more money than sense or decided he preferred caravans  

The possibilities are endless aren't they 8O 

I love a good mystery 8O  

Mrs D


----------



## peaky

not sure what to do now, im sure the local police will not be interested, they cant be bothered with minor english problems (thats another story).if its not stolen then why is the tax out of date hence not insured ?? its sitting there rotting,looks clean on the photos but its not that clean, even the sea air is begginning to pit the front grill. Ill ask the woman that runs the card shop just round the corner, she might know something or the pub opposite, should have watched more detective programmes !!!!


----------



## Sonesta

Oh where's Dougie when we need him? 

Its all very mysterious though isn't it and I hope when the mystery is finally solved, it turns out to be nothing too sad or sinister?

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Bolero*

Right Sue, get your polka dot bikini and then thee and me are going on a 757 to go and solve this!

Russell


----------



## twinky

I'll bet its one of those ebay specials where the owner has it in Spain ready to ship to the UK for a bargain price, if you send the money to the 'shipping company'.


----------



## carolgavin

Wonder if he/she has a flat/hoose nearby and that is just where they park their van????????????????????????????

So nowt sinister just a parking space. Tis a thought 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass

They bought it - realised it was a swift even though a good looking one and decided enough was enough and they wanted to protect their street cred so dumped in Canaries ... ha! ok ok am bracing myself.


Greenie ........... running but not that fast!


----------



## locovan

*Re: Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Right Sue, get your polka dot bikini and then thee and me are going on a 757 to go and solve this!
> 
> Russell


Wait while me (Mrs Marples) and Mrs **** pack our cosies pleeze Russell ---Mrs **** pack a gun we might need it as the mystery deepen's Asprn ar you flying with us we need someone like you incase we make an arrest.  
Greenie you cant come you have no imagination :roll: :roll:

edited to say nette meet us with the Lollipops--oh that was Kojak :lol:

Gerald Ray said you ought to go then you can write the book :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its simple.
Take mh to canaries. Park somewhere safe :lol: 
Return to uk to sign on.  
Cheap flight back for summer hols.  

Too much imagination you lot.

Dave p


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Its simple.
> Take mh to canaries. Park somewhere safe :lol:
> Return to uk to sign on.
> Cheap flight back for summer hols.
> 
> Too much imagination you lot.
> 
> Dave p


No!!! dont believe that one.


----------



## 96706

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Its simple.
> Take mh to canaries. Park somewhere safe :lol:
> Return to uk to sign on.
> Cheap flight back for summer hols.
> 
> Too much imagination you lot.
> 
> Dave p


Presumably that'll be a *SWIFT* Return to UK to sign on then Dave :lol:

BTW Mrs D's packed an gone Mavis, wants to be back in time for Peterborough :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud

It has insurance

http://www.askmid.com/

Alan H


----------



## lufc

Is it this guy's?

 

Hope it's nothing serrious though.


----------



## Spacerunner

Another line of enquiry is Fiat.

Its well known that all Fiat owners have been in constant contact with Fiat so they would know the owner's details.

All Fiat would require is the registration number, phone them and ask for any details they hold on the vehicle.


----------



## Briarose

I have asked someone that is in the police force to have a look in here :wink: 

I hope we all get to know what the mystery is though, I am imagining all sorts here. What if they have been gassed :lol: no I didn't really say that 8O seriously though I really hope that there is a reasonable explanation in a way I am imagining that maybe they are living in it and working in a bar or something all night, that is why there is no movement when seen in the day.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bolero*

Speaking of gassing, it looks to have Gaslow on too.

Come on let's get on the shiny 757....

Russell


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Speaking of gassing, it looks to have Gaslow on too.
> 
> Come on let's get on the shiny 757....
> 
> Russell


Plus a bike rack and also looks as if it has been towing a car.


----------



## peaky

i could stick a stone under the wheel to see when it moves and put some selotape on the doors like the rspca do !!! it may have insurance but how with no tax disc ???


----------



## locovan

*Re: Bolero*



Briarose said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of gassing, it looks to have Gaslow on too.
> 
> Come on let's get on the shiny 757....
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a bike rack and also looks as if it has been towing a car.
Click to expand...

So what if he has gone out in the car and had an accident???

A stone under the wheel is a great idea what if you knocked on the houses in the street and asked about it???


----------



## Stanner

Spacerunner said:


> Another line of enquiry is Fiat.
> 
> Its well known that all Fiat owners have been in constant contact with Fiat so they would know the owner's details.
> 
> All Fiat would require is the registration number, phone them and ask for any details they hold on the vehicle.


It gives me the judders just wondering what can have happened. :wink:


----------



## peaky

the bolero is parked down a side road about 30 yards from the sea front, there is only a hotel and a pub down the road i will ask the pub tomorrow, im pretty sure no one is visiting it,there are usually some signs as to habitation i can see none. hopfully i will get som answers its killing me !!!!


----------



## locovan

His Sat/dish is up you see it better in the Photo where it also has a photo of the tax dish


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Right Sue, get your polka dot bikini and then thee and me are going on a 757 to go and solve this!
> 
> Russell


Right ........ that's me all packed and ready Russell and I'm all set for take off! I've donned me deerstalker and me magnifying glass is all polished and poised!

See you at Gatwick!

Sue


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> His Sat/dish is up you see it better in the Photo where it also has a photo of the tax dish


Hi Mavis are you sure about that, the sat dish I can see looks as if it is on a building behind the MH.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Don`t all dash out there.
I have popped mum in law on a flight tonight.
She will report back tomorrow.

A real nosey parker. It will be solved quickly.

dave p


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> His Sat/dish is up you see it better in the Photo where it also has a photo of the tax dish
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis are you sure about that, the sat dish I can see looks as if it is on a building behind the MH.
Click to expand...

Hmm we will have to check that when we get out there :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Joking apart - I must say it really does make you question if something dodgy or untoward is going on here and it does seem rather odd to drive this nearly new motorhome all the way over there, park it up and despite evidence showing it has started to become vandalised etc., the owner is not concerned enough about the risk of leaving it where it is, to move it elsewhere? Most people who had forked out what must have been a fair whack for such a vehicle, would certainly put security at the top of their list of priorities and if they discovered that their chosen parking spot, was not the most secure place to leave it, they would immediately take action and the first thing they would do is find a much safer location to park it; not many would continue to leave such a high valued item somewhere so vulnerable would they? The fact that they have continued to leave it there, is why alarms bells are ringing in so many people's heads, as such unusually laxidasical behaviour is by no means the norm! :? 

Maybe the owner has died or taken ill or something and who knows, if he/she is single with no family with him/her, then maybe nobody over there in Fueruventura realises he/she has an expensive motorhome left where it is? My imagination is working overtime now and I'm imagining all kinds of macabre reasons for this mystery and no matter what the actual explanation is, it does definitely all seem rather bizarre!

If the local Spanish police are NOT interested then maybe the British police can investigate further and if the owner still has a british address, then maybe they can start their investigations there???? Briarose has already reported all this to the police, so fingers crossed he may be able to delve deeper into all this! I presume the data protection laws will mean he cannot reveal the outcome but hopefully he can reassure all of us who are concerned about this, that the owner has at least been traced and spoken to?

Sue

**EDIT** PS: Once again MHF members are proving what a caring and concerned bunch they are and if anyone can help to solve this mystery and hopefully come to the aid of someone in need, then I am sure the sleuths at MHF can come up trumps and help to put the wheels of action in motion! :thumbright:


----------



## Nora+Neil

This is better than any book or film I have seen lately.

Please solve it so I can get some sleep. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

I know what you mean Nora+Neil, I'm having trouble sleeping too! I've got so many thoughts whirling around in my head over this and I keep imagining all kinds of sad scenarios! 

Sue


----------



## carolgavin

Have had a thought which is rare at this time in the morning.
Why don't we all chuck in a few euroines each and take out a huuuuuuge advert in the local paper and try to trace the owner that way?? We could send the money to Peaky to do it.

Also whilst the MoHoFacts detective branch ( Russell, Sue, Nette Mavis) are out there sleuthing they can put adverts on the lamp posts asking for the owner to get in touch.

Tis a strange one :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrisgog

Interesting and getting more curious to the outcome of this thread

chris


----------



## rowley

I don't suggest that we send Sue and Mavis, this pairing has the ring of French and Saunders about it. :roll:


----------



## eddied

*The island of Mystery*

 I think DTP Dave's explanation is the most logical one. After the costs of ferrying to the Canaries, probably can't afford to put any diesel in it! Or get it back to the UK for an MOT/tax disc. Its 2 years is up in June.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Briarose

*Re: The island of Mystery*



eddied said:


> I think DTP Dave's explanation is the most logical one. After the costs of ferrying to the Canaries, probably can't afford to put any diesel in it! Or get it back to the UK for an MOT/tax disc. Its 2 years is up in June.
> saluti,
> eddied


I personally think that is the LEAST likely explanation. :wink: surely someone just wouldn't not take a MH home because they can't afford a bit of fuel, it wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Sonesta

rowley said:


> I don't suggest that we send Sue and Mavis, this pairing has the ring of French and Saunders about it. :roll:


Hee hee ...... You're not the first one to liken me to Dawn French Rowley!!!! Now is that down to my zany, comical talent or my little fat body where my legs stop at the knees???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: The island of Mystery*



Briarose said:


> eddied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think DTP Dave's explanation is the most logical one. After the costs of ferrying to the Canaries, probably can't afford to put any diesel in it! Or get it back to the UK for an MOT/tax disc. Its 2 years is up in June.
> saluti,
> eddied
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that is the LEAST likely explanation. :wink: surely someone just wouldn't not take a MH home because they can't afford a bit of fuel, it wouldn't make any sense.
Click to expand...

Must agree with Briarose Eddied and say that I cannot see your suggestion being the explanation! Surely if the owner was totally broke, without a penny to spare, wouldn't that make them even more concerned about the security and care of something so valuable to them and surely, they couldn't afford to allow something that will have cost them many thousands of pounds to be at risk of being vandalised or stolen???? It really doesn't make financial sense, let alone common sense and I am truly mystified by what the explanation could possibly be? 8O

Sue


----------



## locovan

*Re: The island of Mystery*



eddied said:


> I think DTP Dave's explanation is the most logical one. After the costs of ferrying to the Canaries, probably can't afford to put any diesel in it! Or get it back to the UK for an MOT/tax disc. Its 2 years is up in June.
> saluti,
> eddied


If someone takes their Motorhome to the Canaries they have planned that trip better than someone going just to Spain.
It involves so much and thats how they could be traced they booked on 2 Ferry's and return journeys as well.
Family at home must be looking for them if they havent got home.
Think about it if it was broken down surely it was in warrenty???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It could be that the owner, has committed some crime, and is in the nick with no opportunity to move the MH, and hasn't mentioned it to the police lest they impound it, it might be a shortish sentence and the owner can then use it again.

Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## dawnwynne

I love a mystery!!! Hope we find out and hear the results of this mystery!


----------



## Stanner

peaky said:


> i could stick a stone under the wheel to see when it moves and put some selotape on the doors like the rspca do !!! it may have insurance but how with no tax disc ???


You can insure without tax or MOT BUT you cannot tax without insurance and MOT (if required).

It does appear from the DVLA site that the vehicle has been SORN'd (Statutory Off Road Notification) the alternative to Road Taxing it. If that was done when the tax expired it will itself expire and need to be renewed at the end of the month.

Unless the last tax disc was "cashed in" sometime in the last year and it was SORN'd then. That would also explain why it has only been there since about Christmas whereas the last tax disc appears to end April 09. The May 09 onwards tax disc would have had to be sent off to Swansea.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

French and Saunders. 
More like Wallace and Gromett :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> French and Saunders.
> More like Wallace and Gromett :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


careful david :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Gosh I only get my proper name when I am in trouble.
 
dave p


----------



## Nora+Neil

Sonesta said:


> I know what you mean Nora+Neil, I'm having trouble sleeping too! I've got so many thoughts whirling around in my head over this and I keep imagining all kinds of sad scenarios!
> 
> Sue


The Mystery deepens.??

Sonesta.
4oclock. 5oclock Rock.
Not reading it tonight before bed.


----------



## Briarose

Hi just to let you know, I asked someone to take a look at this topic that is in the police force.

I have just had an email to confirm that he is looking into it, and has made enquiries etc so rest assured if there is any concern for the well being of the owners at least someone is now aware of it etc. Not sure how much news we will get to know as and when there is any because of the data protection act.............lets hope that the MH owners might become aware of this topic and let us know themselves. Fingers crossed that all is well.


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Gosh I only get my proper name when I am in trouble.
> 
> dave p


Correct :wink: your in trouble


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> Hi just to let you know, I asked someone to take a look at this topic that is in the police force.
> 
> I have just had an email to confirm that he is looking into it, and has made enquiries etc so rest assured if there is any concern for the well being of the owners at least someone is now aware of it etc. Not sure how much news we will get to know as and when there is any because of the data protection act.............lets hope that the MH owners might become aware of this topic and let us know themselves. Fingers crossed that all is well.


I cant see that we can do anymore than that Nette and we will have to be patient ---not something I can do easily.


----------



## peaky

*UPDATE ACCORDING TO LOCALS;*

well my enquiries so far according to local source thinks the motorhome belonged to a couple that have split up, and cannot afford the finance on the van any longer. finance is with royal bank of scotland, a couple who own a catamaran down at the harbour are looking into taking up the finance on the van (what they want with it owning a yacht i dont know)but i dont know wheather this is true or how long its been going on, still leaves some un answered questions... will have to keep digging sleep well everyone now.


----------



## asprn

*Re: UPDATE ACCORDING TO LOCALS;*

Nette will bring all of us out of suspenders very shortly....

:wink:

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: UPDATE ACCORDING TO LOCALS;*



asprn said:


> Nette will bring all of us out of suspense very shortly....
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Dougie.


Come on Nette,

The suspense is killing us. :lol:

I have to put my hand up here, as I have been watching this topic avidly. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Stanner

That could be a good buy for someone as RBS will want rid of it and won't want the hassle of getting it back to the UK in that condition.

I think I'll give them a ring and tell them to take what is owing on it out of what they owe me.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: UPDATE ACCORDING TO LOCALS;*



JockandRita said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nette will bring all of us out of suspense very shortly....
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Nette,
> 
> The suspense is killing us. :lol:
> 
> I have to put my hand up here, as I have been watching this topic avidly. :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Sorry haven't heard anymore LOL.

Must admit it does sound a bit odd that someone would just leave it and let someone take over the finance etc the mystery deepens LOL


----------



## JLO

I was going to start reading a new Agatha Raisin mystery but I'll just stick with this one for now


----------



## Briarose

OK I have just had a phone call as promised, the police have been in contact with the gentleman and he has been told of the posts and concern here on MHF.

The gentleman doesn't have internet access but I have been told he is happy for me to post on the topic 'that he thanks everyone for their concern, he is safe and well and will be moving the MH within the next week or two.'


----------



## locovan

Well done Nette good news that the owner was contacted and he is alive and well :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Well done Nette good news that the owner was contacted and he is alive and well :wink:


Thanks Nette,

I concur totally with Mavis, although I was looking forwards to something with a bit more excitement about it. :lol:

Glad to hear that the owner isn't in "dire straits".

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## carolgavin

Awww am glad man is fine and all is well yada yada yada, but I wanna hear more theories and more sleuthing.

Can we not keep this thread going for a wee bit longer with some wild stories of whats happened.

Personally I always went with the abducted by aliens and experimented upon theory :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

carolgavin said:


> Can we not keep this thread going for a wee bit longer with some wild stories of whats happened.


Anyone else think that this is a bit simplistic? There are many questions that haven't been answered.

* Why is it so long since the tax disc was renewed?

* How will it be moved? Is it legal?

* Where will it be moved to? Elsewhere on the island, behind a hedge so no one sees it?

* Is the man's wife / partner still inside the van? 8O

I personally think the latter is true. I think they had a huge row, and she 'accidentally' hit her head on the side of the table. He was in shock, didn't know what to do, so flew back to the UK to work out what he should do next. However, once a few days had passed, he realised that he would have difficulty explaining why he left her in the van. Not wanting to raise suspicion by opening up the van again, he just left it there in the mistaken belief that he couldn't be traced. Now he's been rumbled, he's going to move the van from its current position to somewhere else on the island. The story about not having internet access is obviously untrue, and even now he's on Google Earth and streetview trying to find a suitable place to dump it.

I think Leaky owes it to us to plant a bug under the wheelarch (like they do on the telly all the time), and we can all log in (sound of furious fast typing), whereupon a current satellite picture of the van and its position comes instantly on the screen, with a flashing cursor (preferably in red) and associated "beep" "beep" "beep" sounds.

I think maybe I have an overactive imagination, and / or watch too many films 

Gerald


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> Glad to hear that the owner isn't in "dire straits


You do have some funny ideas, Jock. What makes you think he's a musician?  :roll:

As with most things like this, the truth is almost invariably boring and an anticlimax.

Dougie.


----------



## Autoquest

Perhaps the owner tried to reverse it up the hill and the clutch just expired.... He will return in a few weeks, release the handbrake and just let it roll over the harbour wall


----------



## stewartwebr

*Re: UPDATE ACCORDING TO LOCALS;*



peaky said:


> well my enquiries so far according to local source thinks the motorhome belonged to a couple that have split up, and cannot afford the finance on the van any longer. finance is with royal bank of scotland, a couple who own a catamaran down at the harbour are looking into taking up the finance on the van (what they want with it owning a yacht i dont know)but i dont know wheather this is true or how long its been going on, still leaves some un answered questions... will have to keep digging sleep well everyone now.


If this is true about the RBS now owning it, why don't we all chip in and go and collect it. Given "we" all own RBS the motorhome is now ours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Ah what an anti-climax! 

I'm with Carol and Jock...keep it going....this has been a very fun and interesting thread....well done all you sleuths out there!!


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh . . . . now don't be too hasty to close the case just yet - this could all be a red herring?????? I've got a funny feeling in me water about all this - just you mark my words!!!!!!!! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> * Is the man's wife / partner still inside the van? 8O
> 
> I personally think the latter is true. I think they had a huge row, and she 'accidentally' hit her head on the side of the table. He was in shock, didn't know what to do, so flew back to the UK to work out what he should do next. However, once a few days had passed, he realised that he would have difficulty explaining why he left her in the van. Not wanting to raise suspicion by opening up the van again, he just left it there in the mistaken belief that he couldn't be traced. Now he's been rumbled, he's going to move the van from its current position to somewhere else on the island. The story about not having internet access is obviously untrue, and even now he's on Google Earth and streetview trying to find a suitable place to dump it.
> 
> I think Leaky owes it to us to plant a bug under the wheelarch (like they do on the telly all the time), and we can all log in (sound of furious fast typing), whereupon a current satellite picture of the van and its position comes instantly on the screen, with a flashing cursor (preferably in red) and associated "beep" "beep" "beep" sounds.
> 
> I think maybe I have an overactive imagination, and / or watch too many films
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,

How do you account for the lack of "Bluebottles" which cannot be seen, swarming around all the windows, especially if the poor woman has been in there that long? 8O 8O 8O :wink:



asprn said:


> You do have some funny ideas, Jock. What makes you think he's a musician? Very Happy Rolling Eyes


Och aye Dougie, very funny. :lol: Are you still in warmer climes?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bolero*

Ok, ok I come clean. I put it there. Basically what happened was, after travelling through Spain with my car on an A Frame, going on the ferry that cost millions of pounds for the sailing and arriving in the Canaries, I was gassed. I was so petrified, I ran for the hills and can't face motorhoming again

Russell

Nette - if your version of events is the correct one, and I am not doubting you, thank you for the efforts you have put in to this.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Ok, ok I come clean. I put it there. Basically what happened was, after travelling through Spain with my car on an A Frame, going on the ferry that cost millions of pounds for the sailing and arriving in the Canaries, I was gassed. I was so petrified, I ran for the hills and can't face motorhoming again
> 
> Russell
> 
> Nette - if your version of events is the correct one, and I am not doubting you, thank you for the efforts you have put in to this.


Sorry Russell,

Knowing how canny you are with the pennies, I sense a couple of porkies in your explanation. The course of events you have described above......................................just wouldn't be you, as you would have collected, chopped up, and banked enough ally drink drink cans, to have paid for the ferry in full. :lol: So there. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Cans*

Oh dash! I have been riddled.

I would even try to shove a few pieces of ferry into the recycling machine at Tesco for more points!

Russell


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not keep this thread going for a wee bit longer with some wild stories of whats happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think that this is a bit simplistic? There are many questions that haven't been answered.
> 
> * Why is it so long since the tax disc was renewed?
> 
> * How will it be moved? Is it legal?
> 
> * Where will it be moved to? Elsewhere on the island, behind a hedge so no one sees it?
> 
> * Is the man's wife / partner still inside the van? 8O
> 
> I personally think the latter is true. I think they had a huge row, and she 'accidentally' hit her head on the side of the table. He was in shock, didn't know what to do, so flew back to the UK to work out what he should do next. However, once a few days had passed, he realised that he would have difficulty explaining why he left her in the van. Not wanting to raise suspicion by opening up the van again, he just left it there in the mistaken belief that he couldn't be traced. Now he's been rumbled, he's going to move the van from its current position to somewhere else on the island. The story about not having internet access is obviously untrue, and even now he's on Google Earth and streetview trying to find a suitable place to dump it.
> 
> I think Leaky owes it to us to plant a bug under the wheelarch (like they do on the telly all the time), and we can all log in (sound of furious fast typing), whereupon a current satellite picture of the van and its position comes instantly on the screen, with a flashing cursor (preferably in red) and associated "beep" "beep" "beep" sounds.
> 
> I think maybe I have an overactive imagination, and / or watch too many films
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I think you are writting a new book here --Whats the Tittle :roll:


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Ok, ok I come clean. I put it there. Basically what happened was, after travelling through Spain with my car on an A Frame, going on the ferry that cost millions of pounds for the sailing and arriving in the Canaries, I was gassed. I was so petrified, I ran for the hills and can't face motorhoming again
> 
> Russell
> 
> Nette - if your version of events is the correct one, and I am not doubting you, thank you for the efforts you have put in to this.


Hi Russell I can assure you that the policeman has been in touch with me, and I think Dougie will be happy to confirm that, as he knows the policeman concerned.

Obv there is only so much he can tell me, due to data protection.........as to what the reasons were for leaving it there in the first place (which obv the police will know) I don't know  I do know that they are happy that all is well and nothing untoward has happened so I ASSUME that where ever the owner lives or is based the local police force will have been in touch with the owner or his family.

He was happy for me to post the info as was the owner of the Bolero, but that is as much as I can tell you, I guess I just wish the owner of the MH would eventually somehow join MHF or indeed make a post and tell us more ? I guess it is a bit like watching Corra and not seeing the next episode :wink: I would love a happy ending but like others, you do wonder why he left it there in the first place LOL.

Anyway my theory is :wink: :wink: he won the lottery got a jet plane back to the UK and has now bought Brownhills out and can use a MH whenever he wants and his name is 'TOM' ROFL


----------



## asprn

*Re: Bolero*



Briarose said:


> Hi Russell I can assure you that the policeman has been in touch with me, and I think Dougie will be happy to confirm that, as he knows the policeman concerned


Never heard of him. You've obviously been duped. Did he confiscate your A-frame?



Briarose said:


> as to what the reasons were for leaving it there in the first place (which obv the police will know) I don't know


Gosh Nette, it's SO interesting that you'll kick yourself when I tell you in 50 years after the statute of limitations is lifted. 



Briarose said:


> he won the lottery got a jet plane back to the UK and has now bought Brownhills out and can use a MH whenever he wants and his name is 'TOM'


Nette - I told you not to disclose that. :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Bolero*



asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Russell I can assure you that the policeman has been in touch with me, and I think Dougie will be happy to confirm that, as he knows the policeman concerned
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him. You've obviously been duped. Did he confiscate your A-frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> as to what the reasons were for leaving it there in the first place (which obv the police will know) I don't know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Nette, it's SO interesting that you'll kick yourself when I tell you in 50 years after the statute of limitations is lifted.
> 
> 
> 
> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> he won the lottery got a jet plane back to the UK and has now bought Brownhills out and can use a MH whenever he wants and his name is 'TOM'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nette - I told you not to disclose that. :evil:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Oohhh Dougie, ref the last two quotes...............me thinks you are contradicting yourself :lol: :lol: :lol: WHY not stand for PM in the election ROFL :wink:

Anyway I will make a date with you for a coffee in April 2060 :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Why does a normally sane bloke like myself keep looking at this thread.

dave p


----------



## locovan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I googled tom and thats an answer you never thought of he has a helicopter---up up and away :lol: :lol:


----------



## peaky

im still not happy about the supposed solution, why is it not taxed ?? why leave it there and not move it for months on end ?? id love to talk to the owner, if its a case of storing it safetly for what ever reason he can park it at my house plenty of room and i could keep an eye on it, we have ecurity patrols here on the golf course, would also give our van some company !!!


----------



## locovan

Why dont you write a letter to the owner and then tie it on the M/H in a plastic bag and hope he reads it.

Maybe he has taken the tax off to send it home to get it taxed here.
There are so many maybe's.


----------



## Briarose

peaky said:


> im still not happy about the supposed solution, why is it not taxed ?? why leave it there and not move it for months on end ?? id love to talk to the owner, if its a case of storing it safetly for what ever reason he can park it at my house plenty of room and i could keep an eye on it, we have ecurity patrols here on the golf course, would also give our van some company !!!


Problem is you can't get in touch with the owner to ask him if he would like to do that, and even if he would if you didn't have the keys how would you be able to move it ? thats supposing he isn't still on the island. If you have been speaking to folk locally that have info maybe they have a contact for him ?

Ref the UK tax disc etc how does that work when the vehicle is no longer in the UK should it have a local tax disc on the island ?


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> Why dont you write a letter to the owner and then tie it on the M/H in a plastic bag and hope he reads it.
> 
> Maybe he has taken the tax off to send it home to get it taxed here.
> There are so many maybe's.


Hi Mavis although it sounds a good idea ref leaving a note, what if potential thieves noticed it and it gave away the fact that the MH is all alone :wink:


----------



## locovan

Well Nette I think that is already being done by the state of it but yes I suppose your right, its a shame M/H's dont have a letterbox,

He could jam it in the steps I suppose and then when he opens them it drops out.
Oh here we go again and I wasnt going to worry about it anymore :roll: 
Mrs maples had left the building :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> Well Nette I think that is already being done by the state of it but yes I suppose your right, its a shame M/H's dont have a letterbox,
> 
> He could jam it in the steps I suppose and then when he opens them it drops out.
> Oh here we go again and I wasnt going to worry about it anymore :roll:
> Mrs maples had left the building :lol: :lol:


I think Mrs Marples LOL that it is because although we know he is OK :wink: we don't know what really happened :wink: oohhhhhhh isn't it frustrating LOL


----------



## locovan

Yes it is --The dog is going to get a quick walk in-case the next episode starts and If Mr Policeman Is looking in can we bribe you for the story.
A cream cake
A box of Chocolates 
A kiss from 2 silly women :wink:


----------



## arh

Message to Peaky, could you keep having a look now and then to see when it is actually moved, if they haven't bothered for 4 months I question the "couple of weeks".arh.


----------



## Fatalhud

Could it not be a case that the owner does not love and care for his possessions the same as most of us on here
I would not dream of leaving my pride and joy parked on a street for months.
Perhaps he just looks at the van as just an object that serves a purpose, and if it gets trashed along the way then so be it
As for the damage, when he finally returns to the UK he can just get it repaired as he will most likely be fully comp insurance

Alan H


----------



## Sonesta

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why does a normally sane bloke like myself keep looking at this thread.
> 
> dave p


Cos you're a nosy old so like the rest of us and just like all of us who belong to the MHF tribe, you cannot resist a bit of juicy gossip!!!! :lol:

Me thinks there's some randy old guy whose taken a winter trip to Fuerterventura, found himself a sexy dolly bird and he's so took up with her that he doesn't give a monkeys bottom about his rusting Bolero!!!! He keeps waking up every morning promising himself he will take matters in hand but as soon as he wakes up next to this object of beauty he cannot bear to prise himself away and other far more exciting ideas take presedence!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> He keeps waking up every morning promising himself he will take matters in hand but as soon as he wakes up next to this object of beauty he cannot bear to prise himself away and other far more exciting ideas take presedence!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sue


Yes Sue, she's probably got his matters "in hand" already. :lol: :lol: :lol:



DTPChemicals said:


> Why does a normally sane bloke like myself keep looking at this thread.


I asked myself that same question last night Dave, but as I am at a loose end at the moment, with nothing else pressing, I decided, what the heck. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canaries*

Hi

I don't think it is likely to be stolen from where it is as the chances are...

1) Locals will not want a right hand drive
2) The shipping cost to the UK is so much......

Russell


----------



## Wupert

*Re: Canaries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think it is likely to be stolen from where it is as the chances are...
> 
> 1) Locals will not want a right hand drive
> 2) The shipping cost to the UK is so much......
> 
> Russell


My take is that it belongs to a person who is crewing on an off shore yacht

Possibly delivering said yacht to the Caribean or even sailing their own yacht

Some of these trips can be lengthy


----------



## sylke

I think the owner went off on holiday in it, then found they had won the lottery so decided to leave it behind for someone less fortunate while they flew to America to buy a brand new RV.


----------



## greenasthegrass

It's only a motorhome its not got feelings and won't get lonely - let it rest by itself!

Greenie


----------



## Sonesta

greenasthegrass said:


> It's only a motorhome its not got feelings and won't get lonely - let it rest by itself!
> 
> Greenie


Oi Greenie, my motorhome certainly does have feelings and she actually smiles at me when she sees me - just like my 2 little doggies do!!!!! Sshh now - the voices are calling me . . . . . . . . . 

Sue


----------



## asprn

peaky said:


> im still not happy about the supposed solution


There's nothing "supposed" about it. Just chill. Be happy. No-one died. There's nothing for anyone to worry about or get involved in.

Honestly.

Dougie.


----------



## peaky

we dot have road tax discs out here like the uk, its all taken from your yearly taxes at source ie; when we get our council taxes/bins rubbish there is a catagory for vehicles.
I wonder if the owner is back in uk then ?? I could hide a note and leave my number, dont want to upset them though, if he s moving van in next 2 weeks im at the Peterborough show next week !!!!!!!


----------



## locovan

Oh Peaky Im at Peterborough so it will be lovely to meet and hear all this at first hand we can make a big circle and you can tell us alllll 
about it. :roll: 

I would think the owner was in England as the Policeman did get hold of him very quick.


----------



## asprn

peaky said:


> I wonder if the owner is back in uk then ?? I could hide a note and leave my number, dont want to upset them though


Can I recommend that you simply leave things as they are? There is no mystery here, apart from the continued juicy speculation. It's all very much in hand, and as Briarose has reported, the owner is aware of the concerns and is grateful. Beyond that, it's a matter for the owner. 

Dougie.


----------



## peaky

hi locovan
i would love to meet all of u going to the show, we are staying at a hotel nearby for the 3 days of the show , so plenty of time to socialise!! we have voulenteered to hand out leaflets too !!! what day(s) are u going to be there ??? shame we could nt bring our van with us !!!!
by the way this is me (Dee)


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> I would think the owner was in England as the Policeman did get hold of him very quick.


Mavis,

Ze arm of ze lieu iz verrry long indeeeeed.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd like to see the owner reply on site, I'd even have a whip round for the £10.

Nothing is ever as it appears. :wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan

peaky said:


> hi locovan
> i would love to meet all of u going to the show, we are staying at a hotel nearby for the 3 days of the show , so plenty of time to socialise!! we have voulenteered to hand out leaflets too !!! what day(s) are u going to be there ??? shame we could nt bring our van with us !!!!
> by the way this is me (Dee)


Im there Thursday and off Sunday Dee find the MHF Pitch I would love to meet up Dee :wink:


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the owner was in England as the Policeman did get hold of him very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis,
> 
> Ze arm of ze lieu iz verrry long indeeeeed.......
Click to expand...

I know its reaching all the way from Spain (unless you are home)
I feel your breath on my neck and Im scared your going to grab my collar


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> I would think the owner was in England as the Policeman did get hold of him very quick.


Not necessarily Mavis....................but I know where you are coming from. :wink: :wink: :wink:

BTW Mavis, I apologise, as I appear to have missed your name on the attendees list for P/boro.  Sorry.

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Are you going to Peterborough????? Jock


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Are you going to Peterborough????? Jock


We certainly are Mavis........................but on the other "MHF" pitch. :wink: :wink: :wink:

We'll text you, or pop over to your pitch.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> I know its reaching all the way from Spain (unless you are home) I feel your breath on my neck and Im scared your going to grab my collar


Ya daft lummox. I got home last Friday. 

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its reaching all the way from Spain (unless you are home) I feel your breath on my neck and Im scared your going to grab my collar
> 
> 
> 
> Ya daft lummox. I got home last Friday.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I love it when you get masterful!!!!! 
Welcome home :wink:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> I love it when you get masterful!!!!!


----------



## locovan

Gosh I went to bed and missed that ----What a Picture.


----------



## peaky

locovan said:


> peaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi locovan
> i would love to meet all of u going to the show, we are staying at a hotel nearby for the 3 days of the show , so plenty of time to socialise!! we have voulenteered to hand out leaflets too !!! what day(s) are u going to be there ??? shame we could nt bring our van with us !!!!
> by the way this is me (Dee)
> 
> 
> 
> Im there Thursday and off Sunday Dee find the MHF Pitch I would lo
> ve
> 
> to meet up Dee :wink:
Click to expand...

 cool locovan


----------



## Sonesta

Jeez Dougie . . . . . . . . I've come over all uneccessary after seeing that photo! Makes me wanna go out this minute and commit some unthinkable crime, just so you can give me a right dressing down! With any luck you'd decide to then arrest and shackle me and cart me off to your headquarters in your "black maria!"

What are you trying to do to we females on the forum Dougie, you know the likes of me, Nette and Mavis and I guess many other ladies over the age of 40, cannot handle such excitement!!!!!!! 

OMG - I need a cold shower!  

Sue


----------



## 96706

Perhaps we'll bring that bucket of seawater up to Peterborough after all :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You did not look like that in your santa outfit on the Humber Bridge Dougie


dave p


----------



## Sonesta

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You did not look like that in your santa outfit on the Humber Bridge Dougie
> 
> dave p


Oi .......... now don't you go spoiling my fantasy David!!!!!!!! :wink:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

**** said:


> Perhaps we'll bring that bucket of seawater up to Peterborough after all :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> You did not look like that in your santa outfit on the Humber Bridge Dougie


DOH


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not look like that in your santa outfit on the Humber Bridge Dougie
> 
> 
> 
> DOH
Click to expand...

I can assure you Dave he didnt look like that in the Santa outfit he looked like Santa.
Jez if he had of done I would believe in Santa again.
 
Everything I want to write here has a double meaning so I better sign off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Everything I want to write here has a double meaning so I better sign off


And as for Santa coming down the chimney, we'll not even go there. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I want to write here has a double meaning so I better sign off
> 
> 
> 
> And as for Santa coming down the chimney, we'll not even go there. 8O
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

You can come down my chimney any time you choose Dougie! :lol:

Sue


----------



## bigbazza

Will you cyber queens behave yourselves please, there are sensitive men looking at this post


----------



## locovan

Barry join in by all means we are old friends here :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh yes please do join in Barry - we females love a man who is in touch with his emotions - such sensitivity brings out all our feminine and nurturing instincts!!!! :wink:

Sue


----------



## locovan

and we want a ride on your bike :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Sonesta said:


> You can come down my chimney any time you choose Dougie! :lol:


----------



## locovan

You have sat up all night drawing that????


----------



## Rapide561

*Pics*

Cor Dougie you have shaped up well!

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

locovan said:


> and we want a ride on your bike :lol: :lol: :lol:


You speak for yerself Mavis you hells angel you - there's no way I could get my leg over such a beast! 8O

Dougie . . . Reveal yourself to me in all your glory and pray show me who is the REAL you????? :?

Sue


----------



## bigbazza

That's it, I'll have to lie down now, it's all to much for me 8O


----------



## locovan

What was this topic about --I have forgotten and we must be so off Topic by now I will go and have a shower


----------



## Briarose

Nearly a month on...................is it still there ? I noticed tonight that a member on here that had a Bolero hasn't posted since Feb.


----------



## DavidG1

There is a company called BR International who keep an eye out for abandoned vehicles and if it comes up on the police database that its stolen or registered insured then they would contact the insurance company and the police and look to get the vehicle brought back to the UK, as if its been stolen the vehicle would not be the property of the insurance company if they have paid out for it already. I think BR are based in East Sussex.


----------

